# Figures for AMT Star Trek Command Bridge?



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there anyone offering any extra figures for this model? I have one in the planning stages, would like to have more crew meembers. I know I can buy more kits and bash the figures, but I'd rather find some nicely made ones instead!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Tim Nolan said:


> Is there anyone offering any extra figures for this model? I have one in the planning stages, would like to have more crew meembers. I know I can buy more kits and bash the figures, but I'd rather find some nicely made ones instead!



Seems like a really good idea I was wondering the same.


fortress


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

You could try looking around for 1/32 or 1/35 figures and mod them into starfleet. Italieri makes a lot of different eras and types of figures in that scale. WWII is probably your best bet. There must be some other companies out there as well. But Trek specifically, may be more rare than rare if at all. Crow's Nest is the one to look to for your first bet, I bet.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Simply put, no one has ever put out a set of figures for the Bridge Set.

Your only option is to make your own. MM's suggestion is the most common - modify figures to Starfleet... but all of the sets suggested do not offer female figures so you'll either have to make do with an all-male crew or go with "gender reassignment surgery" on other figures.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

There are a few female figures out there; real work is required to make'em part of Starfleet:

https://picasaweb.google.com/106733892959379303945/TOSBridgeFiguresStudy

I make no apologies for placing John P. in the Helmsman spot...


----------



## chargr (May 9, 2005)

Contact MMI. They've done a whole line of TOS type of figures. I bought some from MMI a few years ago. I don't know if they still make them.

They were going to do some TMP and TNG figures, but I do not know if they have done those.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe Brown said:


> There are a few female figures out there; real work is required to make'em part of Starfleet:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/106733892959379303945/TOSBridgeFiguresStudy
> 
> I make no apologies for placing John P. in the Helmsman spot...


A Caitain?!? That's genius! Get an Edoan going as well and things are rocking! What a great touch going TAS! It would have never occurred to me.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

chargr said:


> Contact MMI. They've done a whole line of TOS type of figures. I bought some from MMI a few years ago. I don't know if they still make them.
> 
> They were going to do some TMP and TNG figures, but I do not know if they have done those.


Last time I looked into it, they *did*.... but nothing available at the time as MMI was experiencing some serious cash flow issues, I believe...? As far as I know, they still are not available. TNG figures exist. The only TOS one I knew of was "Ensign Ricky" (I think) of a dead redshirt.

And I'd LOVE a range of Starfleet figures NOT of the Enterprise command crew to populate not only one Bridge, but several others I've been holding back on...


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Someone use to make a bridge accurizing set that had a Dr. McCoy in it. But I don't remember who in was. Lunar models comes to mind for some reason.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Model Man said:


> You could try looking around for 1/32 or 1/35 figures and mod them into starfleet. Italieri makes a lot of different eras and types of figures in that scale. WWII is probably your best bet. There must be some other companies out there as well. But Trek specifically, may be more rare than rare if at all. Crow's Nest is the one to look to for your first bet, I bet.


Master Box makes very nice injection molded plastic figures in 1/35 scale, a very wide range of military figures, mostly World War II but some other military as well and also some civilian figures from the World War II era. They are also pretty affordable and you usually get a few of them in a box. I really like them and I'm just starting to get into figure painting.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

With effort over time by many fine folks, the consensus here was that there are NO pre-existing figures that are truly perfect. Virtually any figures used will have to be modified in some way; hair, face, body pose, species... 

But, 1/32 figures came closest to looking correct; 1/35 figures are just too short.

Marcus Welby's build:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=285037
http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/mwelbyMD/TOS Bridge/

Just to recap - inspiration from recent builds:
MadCap Romanian - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=276699
Fozzie - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277605
Fraley1701 - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277587

Using as refs:
Franz Joseph Star Fleet Technical Manual.
http://startrekpropauthority.blogspo...al-series.html
BJ Wests' digitial Bridge http://www.strafe.com/bridge/index.html
The papermodel version http://jleslie48.com/gallery_models_scifi.html


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love it when guys speak in absolutes...
*Yes* there are/were figures... Lunar models did a add on set for the bridge that included a Dr. Mcoy..and Andrea did this Kirk

















Maybe use the same computer that you use to misinform folks to do 30 seconds of research.

Tim I'm doing one too If I find some I'll share

Steve


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the info! I just think it would be great to have a "full" crew in there!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

If not a full crew, there should at least be Kirk in the command chair with Spock and Bones standing next to him, and Scotty, Uhura, Sulu, and Chekov seated at their respective consoles. Or maybe Spock seated at his console as well. Regardless, I think all seven main characters should be represented.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

How's this.....








-Jim


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome jim!!!!


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Are you still doing these figures?*



Tim Nolan said:


> Is there anyone offering any extra figures for this model? I have one in the planning stages, would like to have more crew meembers. I know I can buy more kits and bash the figures, but I'd rather find some nicely made ones instead!


Are you still going to do these figures? I hope so.


----------

